# NEW Two Stroke Yamaha's For Sale



## cflounders (Jan 6, 2010)

•Business Name - HOMOSASSA MARINE
•Business Contact Person for this sale - CHRIS
•Address - 3120 S. Suncoast Blvd.-Homosassa, FL.
•Phone Number - 352-628-2991
•Email address - [email protected]
•Website - www.homosassamarine.com 

Hello all! We aquired two mid range Yamaha two stroke outboard motors. Where as some delaers think they are gold, we still agree their just motors! Only have 2 and prices are fair. Come N Get Em'!
2011 - Yamaha 50 HP TLR - Incl. Alum. Prop & PTT - $5,500 
2011 - Yamaha 70 HP TLR - Incl. Alum. Prop & PTT - $6,500

•Pictures (all products must be accompanied by pictures)


----------

